# Belkin router password & other probs...



## metalsign (Nov 12, 2003)

I have a Belkin model FSD5231-4 broadband router. I was getting 1.5mbps download/800kbps upload on my roadrunner account in Florida. Now I've moved to PA and I'm getting 267kbps dl and 348kbps ul with the same settings. I don't remember the password I put in for it and I don't know how to change it. I tried hitting the reset button and I tried holding the reset button while unplugged and plugging it back in. No luck. Any ideas?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I have a Belkin F5D7230-4 Wireless G Router. The User Manual says "Use the restore option in instances where you may have forgotten your custom password." And for "Restoring the Factory Defaults":
"Press and hold the Reset button for at least ten seconds then release it. The lights on the Router will momentarily flash. The Power/Ready light wil begin to blink. When the Power/Ready light becomes solid again, the restore is complete."
Since it's the same company, the process may be similar.


----------



## metalsign (Nov 12, 2003)

Thank you. I restarted it and it reset the password. I'm still confused why I get 1.5mbps download speeds without the router but 205kbps download with the router??? Any ideas?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe has something to do with packet or buffer size. Try typing into your favorite search engine something like: packet size buffer size download speed


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

metalsign, after sleeping on it, I think maybe you could have a simpler problem. I assume you are using all ethernet; if wireless there are other possible problems. You're getting good results with modem, one cable and your PC. What about the other cable that you obviously need with the router? Try it with your modem/PC combo. If it's OK, how about the ports (in and out) on the router--FL sand doesn't work in PA, and cat hair, lint, etc. don't help much either. Have you tried using different router ports for the PC connection?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, the upload/download speeds don't mean anything, since you're in a totally different area of the country, not to mention probably using a different ISP.


----------

